# 05 Pathfinder - Disappointing Machine



## smartswap (Jun 14, 2005)

I know al ot of you like th Pathfinder, I did too at first. After 8,000 miles, Ive come to the following conclusion. This vehicle is overrated and frankly overpriced. I always tend to compare with my Suburban/Tahoe. The Pathfinder feels 'clanky' and loose. It feels like its made with thin tin cans. The doors feel like they will fall off. A lot of clanky sound while driving. The window/glass rattles on the guide when partly open. Not a smooth ride, I can feel every rattle the road makes it feel. The interior is made poorly - the plastic easily gets scratched. The power seat switches are put in lousy places. The interior easily catches dirt. Weak headlights. Horn is sounds lousy. The engine is way too noisy and rough. Did I mention I have the LE with NAV & DVD - even so, overall quality ride, feel and price, no match for the Suburban/Tahoe LS. IM GOING BACK TO AMERICAN MADE SUV (GM & CHEVY). Japanese SUVs are overpriced overrated vehicles. No wonder theyre making so much money. Sorry to say the truth Nissan lovers, if I were you, see these as they really are.


----------



## wildbillz (Sep 19, 2005)

" I used to be a Range Rover fanatic, this is so much sweeter and price wise wiser! "

Opinions change I guess!


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

i think it's car to car basis. you can buy gm, bmw, lexus, infinity and still it sucks.


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

Bye-bye. :waving:


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't have a knee-jerk reaction, because I'm not a big fan of any particular car maker. 'Way back our 91 Pathfinder replaced a '79 Impala station wagon. It was interesting comparing the two, and I always felt the Impala did everything better than the PF except for clearance, not leaking any fluids, a little better mileage and using the low range. I don't think anyone until recently has disagreed that the "Big Three" knew best how to make big cars.

The Impala was just a run-of-the-mill big car, while the PF supposedly was an upmarket import. There wasn't any clear difference in how well they seemed put together. Other than the body steel and paint, that is. But then the PF had 12 years for improvements on the Chev. It certainly wasn't 12 years better.

Thinking back, I can't even say which required more repairs. Certainly the Chev was starting to rust badly at the same age the PF is still intact. The Chev was dustproof, while the PF, supposedly more designed for dirt roads, has all sorts of dust leaks around unfinished seams surrounding all the doors. Both had excellent engines but high maintenance brakes. The PF has a paint job that's light years more durable. Like white appliance enamel, while the paint could almost be vacuumed off the Chev. But the wagon carried more, was more comfortable, far far quieter, went like stink, and felt vastly safer to drive, especially on icy roads. Much cheaper parts, too. With air shocks it handled heavier loads well, and positraction provided amazing traction when it was loaded up.

But it seems there have been a few too many comments critical of the '05/06 PF, and I have to point out it's the first one not made in Japan. Made in the US, in fact. Maybe it's not as good, and Nissan fans have to be open to that if it's a reality. I wonder if Armada owners are having similar issues. I haven't owned a Suburban since a '64, so I have no idea how good they are these days.

Bear in mind that although the 97-2004 PF's were excellent, the '96 was a bit of a disaster. The '96 was, of course, an all-new version. I should also mention the absolutely stellar reputation of the QX4, which is a fancy '97-2003 PF.

The PF's doors may seem cheesy because imports typically have light doors. I lined ours with sound-deadening material, making them noticably heavier and seemingly higher quality. Our PF, too, has a silly sounding horn. We have a cheap car in which the windows rattle unless they're all the way up, and I hate that. There's no excuse for that in a vehicle as costly as the new PF.

One area where the PF surely beats the Yukon/Denali surely is mileage? And it's too early to tell how the reliability will compare over the long run.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

smartswap said:


> IM GOING BACK TO AMERICAN MADE SUV (GM & CHEVY). Japanese SUVs are overpriced overrated vehicles. No wonder theyre making so much money. Sorry to say the truth Nissan lovers, if I were you, see these as they really are.


Pssst, I hate to break it to ya but the 2005 Pathfinder is assembled at Nissan's manufacturing facility in Smyrna, Tennessee.

X


----------



## Dnipro Max (Jul 26, 2005)

from my experiense i had many different cars, trucks, and suv's but never had nissan before and for new suv 05 pathy se off road to be that much unreliable in first few mounth? whats doing to hapend in few years??? never expected that from nissan, just my opinion


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

buy a first month first year vehicle, you are going to get niggling issues like loose panals and rattling windows... price to be paid as no manufacturer can get all the issues that could possible arise in 10, 20 or 30K miles...


----------



## smartswap (Jun 14, 2005)

wildbillz said:


> " I used to be a Range Rover fanatic, this is so much sweeter and price wise wiser! "
> 
> Opinions change I guess!



I had a Range Rover too before an HSE even but in this case its a comparison of apples and oranges. Rovers are built diffrently, true a lot of problems but al ot of capabilities.. the Pathfinder is a different level altogether. Its the group it belongs to that I feel it lags behind specially with its high price - value for money. Thanks for your input!


----------



## smartswap (Jun 14, 2005)

Animal said:


> Bye-bye. :waving:



smart.... glad to be out. :fluffy:


----------



## smartswap (Jun 14, 2005)

X-Traction said:


> I don't have a knee-jerk reaction, because I'm not a big fan of any particular car maker. 'Way back our 91 Pathfinder replaced a '79 Impala station wagon. It was interesting comparing the two, and I always felt the Impala did everything better than the PF except for clearance, not leaking any fluids, a little better mileage and using the low range. I don't think anyone until recently has disagreed that the "Big Three" knew best how to make big cars.
> 
> The Impala was just a run-of-the-mill big car, while the PF supposedly was an upmarket import. There wasn't any clear difference in how well they seemed put together. Other than the body steel and paint, that is. But then the PF had 12 years for improvements on the Chev. It certainly wasn't 12 years better.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your input, it is appreciated!


----------



## smartswap (Jun 14, 2005)

Xeno said:


> Pssst, I hate to break it to ya but the 2005 Pathfinder is assembled at Nissan's manufacturing facility in Smyrna, Tennessee.
> 
> X


psst. NISSAN Japanese vehicle.... TOYOTA Japanese vehicle.... BMW German vehicle.... SUBARU Japanese vehicle..... etc etc THEY ALL ARE MADE OR ASSEMBLED ALL OVER THE WORLD DEPENDING ON WHERE MARKET IS...


----------



## smartswap (Jun 14, 2005)

Dnipro Max said:


> from my experiense i had many different cars, trucks, and suv's but never had nissan before and for new suv 05 pathy se off road to be that much unreliable in first few mounth? whats doing to hapend in few years??? never expected that from nissan, just my opinion



Dont get me wrong - the car can fly, its all the other things that come with it, talking total satisfaction. See other threads, brake problems, etc etc etc. PLUS this is my second Nissan. My first was a SENTRA, still have it. Happy with it. Its the Pathfinder and the price with the total quality thats the problem, I would be happy if I didnt pay that much money...


----------



## jetmechG550 (Jun 12, 2005)

Really I'd have to say about all I can agree with you on is the horn being weak. Other than that, General Motors hasn't a car or truck worth comparing anything too since the late 60's. Really they make overpriced, cheesey looking junk. Oh yeah, and the resale on that fine American beast, I'd almost have to laugh.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

smartswap said:


> psst. NISSAN Japanese vehicle.... TOYOTA Japanese vehicle.... BMW German vehicle.... SUBARU Japanese vehicle..... etc etc THEY ALL ARE MADE OR ASSEMBLED ALL OVER THE WORLD DEPENDING ON WHERE MARKET IS...


psst... same does for Chevy and Ford... difference is most of their plants moved to Mexico ..

This is old school thinking.. Car Makers are international corporations today.. 

"Buy American" is only an advertising ploy these days..

By the way....The CEO of Nissan isn't even Japanese..


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

smartswap said:


> psst. NISSAN Japanese vehicle.... TOYOTA Japanese vehicle.... BMW German vehicle.... SUBARU Japanese vehicle..... etc etc THEY ALL ARE MADE OR ASSEMBLED ALL OVER THE WORLD DEPENDING ON WHERE MARKET IS...



Obviously, so whats your point? What are you trying to say? Writing in caps does not help you articulate your point.


----------



## smartswap (Jun 14, 2005)

Xeno said:


> Obviously, so whats your point? What are you trying to say? Writing in caps does not help you articulate your point.


  funny i asked the same thing about what you said and how you said it....


----------



## ampedxpinoy (Apr 13, 2005)

i understand the new pathfinder has some weak points. but smart...you have the attitude that all non american cars suck with quality based on the pathfinder. or maybe you are just against japanese cars. if all japanese cars sucked, they wouldn't be leading the market. and we all know price does not necessarily mean best quality. look at MB. their C, E, and S classes were rated to have the most problems. The new pathfinder is also a new generation in its first year. Every first year car will have the most problems.


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

Lets review:

My folks have a very nice 97 Tahoe. I like the truck very much. But it breaks down. They have replace numerous sensors, two alternators, two exhausts, had a bad manifold gasket replaced drive shaft ujoints and a $2800 transmission. oh and the rear tailgate sticks. they bought it used with 60k miles on it factory certified. they paid 17 or 18k i think in 1999... it now has 106k ( they dont drive much and my dad is retired )

I bought my 97 pathfinder se in 2000 with 72k miles. It now has 238k so far ive done some tires some brakes and struts and two timing belts. oh hey thats pretty much it. it needs a little tlc now but not a 2800 tranny ....

the fact is the GM product is not a long term product. I like them but that tahoe will never go 200k miles without a lot of work. my path will take me to 300 with 1/3 the work my folk have *already* done at 100k...

nissans go a long time. thats it. simple. :cheers:


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

*I like my '05 Pathy*



smartswap said:


> I know al ot of you like th Pathfinder, I did too at first. After 8,000 miles, Ive come to the following conclusion. This vehicle is overrated and frankly overpriced. I always tend to compare with my Suburban/Tahoe. The Pathfinder feels 'clanky' and loose. It feels like its made with thin tin cans. The doors feel like they will fall off. A lot of clanky sound while driving. The window/glass rattles on the guide when partly open. Not a smooth ride, I can feel every rattle the road makes it feel. The interior is made poorly - the plastic easily gets scratched. The power seat switches are put in lousy places. The interior easily catches dirt. Weak headlights. Horn is sounds lousy. The engine is way too noisy and rough. Did I mention I have the LE with NAV & DVD - even so, overall quality ride, feel and price, no match for the Suburban/Tahoe LS. IM GOING BACK TO AMERICAN MADE SUV (GM & CHEVY). Japanese SUVs are overpriced overrated vehicles. No wonder theyre making so much money. Sorry to say the truth Nissan lovers, if I were you, see these as they really are.


I'm sorry that you seem to have gotten a lemon Pathy...but I've had mine for a few weeks now and haven't noticed any rattles or other noises. The vehicle seems very well built and put together. The only complaint I have about it, (and it's only a minor complaint), is that I don't like the BOSE stereo. I think the low end stinks, (washed out and muddy sounding).

Besides that, I love the vehicle. I drive about 80 miles round trip every day. I drive mixed city and highway and have been getting over 20mpg, 22 on the highway and 17-18 in town. As a former Chevy owner, (mid-90's S-10 Blazer), I will NEVER go back. My Blazer was a piece of CRAP.

If you're looking for a FULL SIZED truck or SUV, it's tough to beat the American vehicles. If you're looking for a mid-sized vehicle, the GM/Ford/Chrysler options aren't very good. They're over-priced, mushy, boring vehicles.


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

wow i only got 15 mpg no matter what.... how do you drive? what normally speed?





thrbek said:


> I'm sorry that you seem to have gotten a lemon Pathy...but I've had mine for a few weeks now and haven't noticed any rattles or other noises. The vehicle seems very well built and put together. The only complaint I have about it, (and it's only a minor complaint), is that I don't like the BOSE stereo. I think the low end stinks, (washed out and muddy sounding).
> 
> Besides that, I love the vehicle. I drive about 80 miles round trip every day. I drive mixed city and highway and have been getting over 20mpg, 22 on the highway and 17-18 in town. As a former Chevy owner, (mid-90's S-10 Blazer), I will NEVER go back. My Blazer was a piece of CRAP.
> 
> If you're looking for a FULL SIZED truck or SUV, it's tough to beat the American vehicles. If you're looking for a mid-sized vehicle, the GM/Ford/Chrysler options aren't very good. They're over-priced, mushy, boring vehicles.


----------



## Dnipro Max (Jul 26, 2005)

ak47m203 said:


> wow i only got 15 mpg no matter what.... how do you drive? what normally speed?


same here i get 16mpg at the most


----------



## darcy4670ca (Nov 1, 2005)

*I own 98 for 7 years*

I have owned a 98 for 7 years, never had a problem, put on 170,000kms, never even did the brakes. I traded it in for a 2005 in aug, never been happer. There is an amazing difference in 98 to 05, the power, the handling, the ride. I love my new one, so far have put on 8000km, no rattles, just a horn that sounds corny.....I hope everyone did not get a lemon, I sure did not. :thumbup:


----------



## wildbillz (Sep 19, 2005)

ak47m203 said:


> wow i only got 15 mpg no matter what.... how do you drive? what normally speed?


Remeber that if you go by the trip computer mpg it only shows overall mpg, not what you are currently getting. I bet if you reset it (hold in the button til you see dashes) then drive on the highway you will see your mpg around 20.


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

when ever i filled up i always reset all the data in my trip computers. and i always fill up when near empty. i only get 220 to 240 miles per whole tank.




wildbillz said:


> Remeber that if you go by the trip computer mpg it only shows overall mpg, not what you are currently getting. I bet if you reset it (hold in the button til you see dashes) then drive on the highway you will see your mpg around 20.


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

*Gas Mileage*



ak47m203 said:


> wow i only got 15 mpg no matter what.... how do you drive? what normally speed?


15MPG? Hmm...you may have a bad sensor or something....

I set the cruise at 65MPH and drive about 35 miles up and down hilly terrain. If I was on the flats...the mileage would probably be better. It seems like 22-23MPG on the flats is about average for me...and 20-21MPG in the hills is normal. In town, it's more like 16-18MPG depending on how much "fun" I'm having.

I'm a fairly aggressive driver...lived in big city for a long time...but now live more rural. I was genuinely surprised the other day when I passed a semi on a rural highway. The big-feeling SUV felt like it crouched down and sprang ahead like a cat when I floored it....was VERY fun. I only have 900 miles on my Pathy so far...so haven't been working it very hard yet.

I'm looking forward to getting past 1000 miles so I can start having some more fun. (And probably get worse MPG for a while until I settle down and drive nice again.)


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

smartswap said:


> I know al ot of you like th Pathfinder, I did too at first. After 8,000 miles, Ive come to the following conclusion. This vehicle is overrated and frankly overpriced. I always tend to compare with my Suburban/Tahoe. The Pathfinder feels 'clanky' and loose. It feels like its made with thin tin cans. The doors feel like they will fall off. A lot of clanky sound while driving. The window/glass rattles on the guide when partly open. Not a smooth ride, I can feel every rattle the road makes it feel. The interior is made poorly - the plastic easily gets scratched. The power seat switches are put in lousy places. The interior easily catches dirt. Weak headlights. Horn is sounds lousy. The engine is way too noisy and rough. Did I mention I have the LE with NAV & DVD - even so, overall quality ride, feel and price, no match for the Suburban/Tahoe LS. IM GOING BACK TO AMERICAN MADE SUV (GM & CHEVY). Japanese SUVs are overpriced overrated vehicles. No wonder theyre making so much money. Sorry to say the truth Nissan lovers, if I were you, see these as they really are.



http://www.wtnh.com/Global/story.asp?S=90468

http://www.lemonauto.com/complaints/gm/chevrolet_tahoe.htm

(this one is a safety risk sorry aout your kids seat belts.....)
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/recalls04/2005/gm_recalls.html

http://www.detnews.com/2002/autosinsider/0205/07/-483636.htm

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/recalls04/2005/gm_turn_signals.html

http://www.detnews.com/2005/autosinsider/0509/02/E01-298706.htm

the list goes on and on and on ..... 

but I agree gm is quality....... :cheers:


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow, I get 16MPG at 55MPH (Cruse Control) pulling #3000+ trailer on cheep gas. I have yet to take a long trip without the trailer and track milage.


----------



## greynolds (Feb 2, 2005)

Xeno said:


> Wow, I get 16MPG at 55MPH (Cruse Control) pulling #3000+ trailer on cheep gas. I have yet to take a long trip without the trailer and track milage.


I think it's important for people to indicate whether they have a 4 wheel drive or 2 wheel driver Pathfinder when comparing mileage - it does make a difference.

I have a 2005 SE Offroad (4 wheel drive) with around 12K miles. Driving into Boston 5 days a week (50 mile round trip each day), I typically end up getting 14-15 MPG, but that's in a lot of stop and go traffic. I took a trip to Canada this summer and found that I got the best mileage while on secondary roads going 45-50 MPG - we got 23 MPG for a couple tanks while doing that type of driving. On the highway at 65+ MPH, the mileage seems to drop to around 18 MPG. So the best mileage (in my case) comes from moderate speed in little or no traffic so you can maintain the speed.


----------



## smartswap (Jun 14, 2005)

ampedxpinoy said:


> i understand the new pathfinder has some weak points. but smart...you have the attitude that all non american cars suck with quality based on the pathfinder. or maybe you are just against japanese cars. if all japanese cars sucked, they wouldn't be leading the market. and we all know price does not necessarily mean best quality. look at MB. their C, E, and S classes were rated to have the most problems. The new pathfinder is also a new generation in its first year. Every first year car will have the most problems.



I agree and understand your point... I am venting. Let's just say I had higher hopes. I grew up admiring the Nissan Patrol, not known here in the US, this is a real truck, nothing like the Pathfinder, I had hoped that this was in the same league.


----------



## smartswap (Jun 14, 2005)

architectdave said:


> Lets review:
> 
> My folks have a very nice 97 Tahoe. I like the truck very much. But it breaks down. They have replace numerous sensors, two alternators, two exhausts, had a bad manifold gasket replaced drive shaft ujoints and a $2800 transmission. oh and the rear tailgate sticks. they bought it used with 60k miles on it factory certified. they paid 17 or 18k i think in 1999... it now has 106k ( they dont drive much and my dad is retired )
> 
> ...



On the older Chevys, I'm with you. I had the 2002, and it was smoother and I didnt have the same 'small' troubles as with the Path. Never had major too but I had it till 37,000 miles. My Path has only 8,000 miles and its the lttle things that bug me. Its not a lemon, like I said it flies! I've had a Nissan Patrol then, a Nissan Pathfinder too, 1997. Its just this one impressed me to be so much better being that Nisasn is known for aggressive R&D. The windows rattling is not really something to admire right? And all Pathfinders windows are built the same way.


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

everybody has a recalls but gm got the most scary even ford.





architectdave said:


> http://www.wtnh.com/Global/story.asp?S=90468
> 
> http://www.lemonauto.com/complaints/gm/chevrolet_tahoe.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## smartswap (Jun 14, 2005)

thrbek said:


> I'm sorry that you seem to have gotten a lemon Pathy...but I've had mine for a few weeks now and haven't noticed any rattles or other noises. The vehicle seems very well built and put together. The only complaint I have about it, (and it's only a minor complaint), is that I don't like the BOSE stereo. I think the low end stinks, (washed out and muddy sounding).
> 
> Besides that, I love the vehicle. I drive about 80 miles round trip every day. I drive mixed city and highway and have been getting over 20mpg, 22 on the highway and 17-18 in town. As a former Chevy owner, (mid-90's S-10 Blazer), I will NEVER go back. My Blazer was a piece of CRAP.
> 
> If you're looking for a FULL SIZED truck or SUV, it's tough to beat the American vehicles. If you're looking for a mid-sized vehicle, the GM/Ford/Chrysler options aren't very good. They're over-priced, mushy, boring vehicles.



I would have to agree on the S-10, that is no decent truck. Dont you get rattling noises here and there? Have yuo tried rolling down your driver's window half way and hear the glass rattle? Do you feel the roughness of the road? I agree also on the midsize options for Ford/Chevy/Chrysler, theose are poorly built for me too.


----------



## smartswap (Jun 14, 2005)

darcy4670ca said:


> I have owned a 98 for 7 years, never had a problem, put on 170,000kms, never even did the brakes. I traded it in for a 2005 in aug, never been happer. There is an amazing difference in 98 to 05, the power, the handling, the ride. I love my new one, so far have put on 8000km, no rattles, just a horn that sounds corny.....I hope everyone did not get a lemon, I sure did not. :thumbup:


 Mine is no lemon, dont get me wrong. Its the overall quality in my opinion. Add an extra horn, it'll sound better, thats what I did. Horns need 2 sets to establish correct decibels. Nissan USA obviously saved on this, I guess no one uses the horn (?)


----------



## smartswap (Jun 14, 2005)

architectdave said:


> http://www.wtnh.com/Global/story.asp?S=90468
> 
> http://www.lemonauto.com/complaints/gm/chevrolet_tahoe.htm
> 
> ...



Very insightful sites! I'm not a spokesman for GM/CHEVY - I am not necessarily saying their vehicles are top brass, its just the comparo at this time.


----------



## XterraLou (Oct 4, 2005)

For the price nothing in its class can touch the pathfinder period. The 4runner is a little to high priced, the highlander is nice but outdated, the pilot is underpowerred, the envoy is a joke(recall city!!), the explorer always has recall issues(although i like the look of the 06, finally a floor shifter!) 

For a vehicle that should cost you no more than 2600 down(tax/title/fees) and 380/month you can not beat it.


----------



## greynolds (Feb 2, 2005)

XterraLou said:


> For the price nothing in its class can touch the pathfinder period. The 4runner is a little to high priced, the highlander is nice but outdated, the pilot is underpowerred, the envoy is a joke(recall city!!), the explorer always has recall issues(although i like the look of the 06, finally a floor shifter!)
> 
> For a vehicle that should cost you no more than 2600 down(tax/title/fees) and 380/month you can not beat it.


$380 a month for how many months??? That must be a pretty long term loan or a lease.


----------



## XterraLou (Oct 4, 2005)

greynolds said:


> $380 a month for how many months??? That must be a pretty long term loan or a lease.



A 39 month lease in NY state shouldnt cost you more than 380/month on a nicely equipped SE when you put down taxes and fees. Im basing my numbers on a 4x4 that has a value of 30k. If you tabulate the numbers you are paying a little over half the price of the vehicle which is typically what your aim as a consumer should be. Especially on a vehicle that holds its value as great as the pathfinder has in years past. For reference i got my 05 xterra for the same period with taxes and fees down(2600) and i pay 363/month. Leased based on a price of about 27500 i believe. The Xterra typically leases horrible because the residual value isnt as high as that of the pathfinder. I was quoted with 384/month on a pathfinder SE before i really started to negotiate, but i felt i didnt need that much truck and went with the xterra instead.


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

*My New '05 Pathy*



smartswap said:


> I would have to agree on the S-10, that is no decent truck. Dont you get rattling noises here and there? Have yuo tried rolling down your driver's window half way and hear the glass rattle? Do you feel the roughness of the road? I agree also on the midsize options for Ford/Chevy/Chrysler, theose are poorly built for me too.


I had one rattle...but it's gone now. I noticed it when I was on an old cobble-stone street...a little rattle behind the Bose stereo. Besides that, my windows don't rattle when they're 1/2 way down...and I haven't had any other rattles anywhere.

I've been getting CONSISTENT gas mileage of 22MPG on highway...and sometimes higher if I'm driving on the flats...

The road noise is negligible...I had sound proofing undercoating put on and it seems to have made a difference. The engine is loud driving around town, but if I wanted a quiet luxury car, I would have purchased a Lexus...or just went out and bought a Buick. ;-)

I like the sound of the engine...I like the horsepower and torque...it's very fun to drive. I runs great on the highway with great gas mileage. I didn't like the Bose stereo at first, but it's growing on me. The vehicle in general seems to have excellent build quality compared to domestic vehicles that I also get a chance to drive/ride-in often.

If I wanted a full-sized truck, I'd probably buy a GMC. They make the most sense. For a fun, mid-sized truck or SUV, Toyota or Nissan rule. The GM/Ford mid-sized are B*O*R*I*N*G...mushy, defect-ridden....and every other Tom, Dick and Harry are driving them. (Not to mention that their resale value stinks).

Just my opinions...

-Tony


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

*Gas Mileage*



wildbillz said:


> Remeber that if you go by the trip computer mpg it only shows overall mpg, not what you are currently getting. I bet if you reset it (hold in the button til you see dashes) then drive on the highway you will see your mpg around 20.



Better yet...do it the old fashioned way like I did....fill up your tank, reset your trip mileage. Next time you fill up, see how many miles you've gone and divide that number by the number of gallons you just put in the car. The resulting number is your MPG for that tank of gas.

Again, I've got as high as 25MPG on a 200+ mile trip on flat Interstate highway at 65MPH. I've got as bad as 16MPG in town driving.

-Tony


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Japanese car makers make better cars than US car makers. That is a non disputable fact

I would put a Toyota 4 Runner or a Nissan Pathfinder up against any US made SUV on the market. Quality, off road capabilities they are just better. With the exception of towing capacity when compared to a full sized SUV it wins hands down. 

There is a reason a $60 000 Suburban is only worth $25 000 3-5 years later. Cheap crap.


----------



## Jebus23 (Jun 16, 2005)

AMERICAN MADE VECHICLES ARE THE LEAST DEPENDENT PIECES OF S*** AROUND.


----------



## smartswap (Jun 14, 2005)

greynolds said:


> $380 a month for how many months??? That must be a pretty long term loan or a lease.




I can beleive that - got mine for $2,000 down, $420/month 39 months lease. This is a 2WD LE package with DVD & NAV.


----------



## XterraLou (Oct 4, 2005)

Jebus23 said:


> AMERICAN MADE VECHICLES ARE THE LEAST DEPENDENT PIECES OF S*** AROUND.


i wouldnt go that far lol. American cars are cathing up, but GM's slow entrance into hybrid vehicles will hurt them. Japanese then american then german. Buick builds a better car than Mercedes.


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

*Mileage*



greynolds said:


> I think it's important for people to indicate whether they have a 4 wheel drive or 2 wheel driver Pathfinder when comparing mileage - it does make a difference.
> 
> I have a 2005 SE Offroad (4 wheel drive) with around 12K miles. Driving into Boston 5 days a week (50 mile round trip each day), I typically end up getting 14-15 MPG, but that's in a lot of stop and go traffic. I took a trip to Canada this summer and found that I got the best mileage while on secondary roads going 45-50 MPG - we got 23 MPG for a couple tanks while doing that type of driving. On the highway at 65+ MPH, the mileage seems to drop to around 18 MPG. So the best mileage (in my case) comes from moderate speed in little or no traffic so you can maintain the speed.


2005 Pathfinder LE, (4X4)
65MPH on hilly roads...22MPG consistent.
65MPH on flat roads...23-25MPG

In town, stop and go...16-17MPG.

That's what I've been getting...have almost 1,100 on the Pathy now...very happy with gas mileage...better than I expected. I haven't been towing anything yet...

-Tony


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

*Towing Capacity*



ERBell said:


> Japanese car makers make better cars than US car makers. That is a non disputable fact
> 
> I would put a Toyota 4 Runner or a Nissan Pathfinder up against any US made SUV on the market. Quality, off road capabilities they are just better. With the exception of towing capacity when compared to a full sized SUV it wins hands down.
> 
> There is a reason a $60 000 Suburban is only worth $25 000 3-5 years later. Cheap crap.


You hit the nail on the head ERBell. If you're going to be doing a lot of towing, buy a full-sized American truck/SUV. They're the best bet for towing. If you aren't going to be towing very much...or are towing smaller trailers, (ie. Jetski trailer, small boat, small ATV trailer, etc.), the Japanese suv's work just fine.

For normal day-to-day driving...and off-road trail bashing...you can't beat the Japanese trucks. If you ran a mid-sized American truck or SUV against a comparable Japanese SUV and spent a couple of weeks trail-bashing in the Rockies....I can almost guarantee you that the person driving the American vehicle would be wishing they had the Japanese vehicle. (Jeeps being the exception to this rule...they're still decent off-road.)

-T


----------



## greynolds (Feb 2, 2005)

smartswap said:


> I can beleive that - got mine for $2,000 down, $420/month 39 months lease. This is a 2WD LE package with DVD & NAV.


Like I said, a long term loan OR a lease . As someone who would never consider leasing a vehicle (if only because the mileage I drive simply wouldn't make sense), the low monthly payments jumped out at me... I'd rather make higher monthly payments and then own the vehicle outright for a while rather than constantly having lower payments, but to each his own.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

If you are leasing a vehicle, American cars are a safe way to go. They are only meant to last the life of their warranty anyway.


----------



## smartswap (Jun 14, 2005)

ERBell said:


> If you are leasing a vehicle, American cars are a safe way to go. They are only meant to last the life of their warranty anyway.



A very very good point!


----------



## NICKofPA69 (Nov 11, 2005)

Please make another post when your Suburban/Tahoe LS POS has 100,000 miles vs a Nissan Pathfinder with 100,000 miles or even 200,000 miles...tires and brakes is alll a Pathfinder will ever need...WAKE UP...I've seen early year Pathfinders with 300,000 miles on the clock still raring to go...find me a gas engine Suburban/Tahoe with over 100k that isn't facing a junkyard sentence...although there are still the ignorant hardcore American car fans from the 70s that the Japs kicked this s**t out of then...put it to rest...Amercians prosper from the Japs success that has been well integrated into our country...don't get me wrong...I'd love to see the day where an American car lasts past day one of the warranty expiration date




smartswap said:


> I know al ot of you like th Pathfinder, I did too at first. After 8,000 miles, Ive come to the following conclusion. This vehicle is overrated and frankly overpriced. I always tend to compare with my Suburban/Tahoe. The Pathfinder feels 'clanky' and loose. It feels like its made with thin tin cans. The doors feel like they will fall off. A lot of clanky sound while driving. The window/glass rattles on the guide when partly open. Not a smooth ride, I can feel every rattle the road makes it feel. The interior is made poorly - the plastic easily gets scratched. The power seat switches are put in lousy places. The interior easily catches dirt. Weak headlights. Horn is sounds lousy. The engine is way too noisy and rough. Did I mention I have the LE with NAV & DVD - even so, overall quality ride, feel and price, no match for the Suburban/Tahoe LS. IM GOING BACK TO AMERICAN MADE SUV (GM & CHEVY). Japanese SUVs are overpriced overrated vehicles. No wonder theyre making so much money. Sorry to say the truth Nissan lovers, if I were you, see these as they really are.


----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Feb 18, 2005)

ak47m203 said:


> when ever i filled up i always reset all the data in my trip computers. and i always fill up when near empty. i only get 220 to 240 miles per whole tank.


WOW!! that is not good, assuming you have contacted dealer on this?


----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Jebus23 said:


> AMERICAN MADE VECHICLES ARE THE LEAST DEPENDENT PIECES OF S*** AROUND.


So does THAT include the Nissan's, Honda's, Toyota's, Subaru's, BMW's, Mercedes' etc...?

Rather broad blanket statement, no car is perfect and yes the designer or assemblers certainly can add or detract from the quality but that is like saying all red cars exceed the speed limit all the time. :loser:


----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Feb 18, 2005)

thrbek said:


> 2005 Pathfinder LE, (4X4)
> 65MPH on hilly roads...22MPG consistent.
> 65MPH on flat roads...23-25MPG
> 
> ...


For comparison, i *WAS *strongly considering the PF, but chose the Explorer in the end. I am glad I did, while the PF is a good vehicle, I feel like i made the right choice and now 1200 miles in, even more-so.

With my V8 i am getting 17+ mpg mixed driving and getting better each tank and strong grunt with the V8, but much quieter.

I would certainly recommend someone looking at the PF, but to also look at what else is out there.


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

*Explorer Vs. Pathfinder*



cwescapexlt4x4 said:


> For comparison, i *WAS *strongly considering the PF, but chose the Explorer in the end. I am glad I did, while the PF is a good vehicle, I feel like i made the right choice and now 1200 miles in, even more-so.
> 
> With my V8 i am getting 17+ mpg mixed driving and getting better each tank and strong grunt with the V8, but much quieter.
> 
> I would certainly recommend someone looking at the PF, but to also look at what else is out there.


Why do you like the Explorer better? I doubt it has much more horsepower even with the V8...and I get better mileage with my 270HP V6....

Glad you're happy with your Explorer.



I'm very happy with my Pathfinder.

-Tony


----------



## Wash Pathfinder (Oct 21, 2005)

I went from a 02 explorer to a 05 pathfinder. the explorer was nice and smooth but the mechanicals,especially the tranny and rear end are suspect. and Fords lack of concern on these 2 item has cost them many loyal customers.Pisses people off when they need a new tranny right after the warranty has expired!! And don't even mention resale value. there is none. American auto makers whore their cars so much its depressing. Make a good product and people will pay for it. When they had the employee specials they sold a lot of vehicles. up like 30% in 1 month. BUT the strange thing is the import makers went up 10% without any discounts.

the ride on the pathfider is harsh. Some rattle that I ahev not broughto the dealers attention yet. But I like it and look forward to taking it skiing soon.


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

*Rattles...*



Wash Pathfinder said:


> I went from a 02 explorer to a 05 pathfinder. the explorer was nice and smooth but the mechanicals,especially the tranny and rear end are suspect. and Fords lack of concern on these 2 item has cost them many loyal customers.Pisses people off when they need a new tranny right after the warranty has expired!! And don't even mention resale value. there is none. American auto makers whore their cars so much its depressing. Make a good product and people will pay for it. When they had the employee specials they sold a lot of vehicles. up like 30% in 1 month. BUT the strange thing is the import makers went up 10% without any discounts.
> 
> the ride on the pathfider is harsh. Some rattle that I ahev not broughto the dealers attention yet. But I like it and look forward to taking it skiing soon.



Search this forum for the type of rattle that you have. You'd be surprised that there is basically a short list of "known" rattle causes in the 05+ Pathy's. You might be able to give your dealer some suggested fixes before he totally tears your interior apart.



-Tony


----------

